
Ask HN: Why has physical button technology stagnated? - whatitdobooboo
Is cheap plastic and largely unsatisfying button pushing the best that can be done?
======
ShakataGaNai
What would you recommend? There are physical buttons of every shape, color,
size, material and operational mode.

Yes, plastic buttons are the most popular because they are cheap and easy to
make. But it's really up to the product manufacturer to decide what to use.
I'm sure the buttons in a Boeing/Airbus are much more solid, resilient,
tactile... than say the one off your $10 drug store toy.

~~~
whatitdobooboo
Just the feel of the buttons - even in cars why are we still using cheap
plastic to adjust A/C etc?

Monitor buttons are pretty cheap as well - I know margins are an issue
universally but interaction with your physical product seems important

